# French young graduate moving to Dubai in August



## Franzouz (Jun 16, 2012)

Dear all, 

First of all I am a French young graduate who will move to Dubai from August 1st. I was offered a "VIE" (a French international corporate placement programme for young professionals for those who don't know) at one of the world's leading luxury goods company. As a VIE in Dubai, like myself, is paid an all-inclusive monthly expenses allowance, I would like to know if the allowance dedicated to "the rent" is, regarding the region's standards, enough or not? 

Indeed, I will receive a 60K AED allowance/year (1 year contract, renewable). I have heard that with this amount, the maximum I can target is a studio or a 1 BR depending on the district. Do you confirm? I would like to live either around Dubai Marina for its quality of life or Downtown as it will apparently be close to my office (the offices are in the Emirates Towers). 

Looking forward to your help/advices I wish you a very good weekend. 

See you soon Dubai!


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2012)

Franzouz said:


> Dear all,
> 
> First of all I am a French young graduate who will move to Dubai from August 1st. I was offered a "VIE" (a French international corporate placement programme for young professionals for those who don't know) at one of the world's leading luxury goods company. As a VIE in Dubai, like myself, is paid an all-inclusive monthly expenses allowance, I would like to know if the allowance dedicated to "the rent" is, regarding the region's standards, enough or not?
> 
> ...


Hi,
This is not a big amount, in fact you could probably not live on less than that, but it can be considered as a very basic one, by which you could only afford a studio (not 1BR) forget about downtown, even not in marina, unless you are looking for shared accomodation, but in discovery garden which is a nice place. Considering ur transportation charges and daily expenses, you can hardly save anything. but all these depends on the quality level of life U r expecting.
good luck


----------



## JusAdy_Glasgow (May 13, 2012)

Franzouz said:


> Dear all,
> 
> First of all I am a French young graduate who will move to Dubai from August 1st. I was offered a "VIE" (a French international corporate placement programme for young professionals for those who don't know) at one of the world's leading luxury goods company. As a VIE in Dubai, like myself, is paid an all-inclusive monthly expenses allowance, I would like to know if the allowance dedicated to "the rent" is, regarding the region's standards, enough or not?
> 
> ...


You will receive an allowance of 60k per year, do you get anything else on top of that? You can get a 1 bedroom flat for 60k or less but might need to travel a little further out. Look on dubizzle & you'll see what is in your price range


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2012)

oh sorry for my misunderstanding, i thought 60k is all ur annual income . so ignore my prev answer


----------



## ziokendo (Jan 7, 2012)

Franzouz said:


> See you soon Dubai!


I don't get if your housing allowance is 60k aed , or that's the whole living allowance.

Is the workplace in Jebel Ali (LV) ?


----------



## Franzouz (Jun 16, 2012)

Sorry for the confusion and thank you for your answers. Fortunately for me I get a 60k aed allowance for the rent. My anual income on top of it is pretty good considering my age I guess. Anyway as seen on dubizzle I could get a studio/1BR in Dubai Marina or DIFC.

Do you know Silverene towers at Dubai Marina? It looks nice on dubizzle but a confirmation by someone who knows the place already would be very much appreciated  

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

You should get a studio in Marina/DIFC/Downtown for 60k without much difficulty. Probably a 1 bedder too if you're lucky and get your allowance paid in a lump sum so you can pay for rent up front for a year in one payment.


----------

